# Nncss



## Untamed (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi, New Member

I'm just wondering, I need to write the Nortel Passport 8600 Routing Switch exam real soon - 920-250, Does anybody know where i can get practice questions and study guides for this. I have tried many many sites and i was not able to get anything. 

Regards, :sad:


----------

